# Greetings from northern Utah



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Dwhite035 said:


> Started beekeeping with 2 hives in the spring of *2016.* Thanks to beeource and the Michael Palmer videos I've watched many times, I have already doubled my number of hives!


WOW! You're really quick....since today is the first day of 2016. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome,


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome. Are you on the other side of the date line?


----------



## Dwhite035 (Jan 2, 2016)

That would have been some kind of record! Unfortunately just a typo.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas! (also a fan of Mr. Palmer and the sustainable apiary model)


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck in 2016!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 35!


----------

